# Question about buying new 5D Mark III on Ebay



## felipey (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a brand new 5D Mark III body on Ebay and I've come across a few listings for about $3079 from supposedly reputable sellers with 99.5% ratings based on over 30k reviews. Besides the risk of it being a gray market item, what would be another risk I could incur to save about $400? I'm using an AMEX card to fund the transaction, worst case scenario if it's a scam I could just call to cancel the charge..


----------



## Z (Jul 4, 2012)

They might send you one with black tape inside.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2012)

Canon controls the prices that authorized retailers can sell cameras for, so be careful. One scam I saw yesterday was sellers saving the camera would be shipped without a battery due to USPS postal regulations. 

I run a online business, and US postal regulations do indeed now prohibit shipping items with LI-on batteries for INTERNATIONAL shipments. This means that if its a US business, they are scamming you, or they are getting the camera sent to them by mail from a international seller.

There are a ton of scams.

There are good reliable sellers on ebay, I've bought from Adorama, Norman Camera, and a few others.


----------



## felipey (Jul 6, 2012)

Isn't the black tape the normal solution they found for the light leak problem?

I think I know why it's so cheap. They're selling the bodies from the kit with the lens by itself:

_"Please be aware that while all items we sell are brand new and never used, there are instances where we deliver the camera body (and box contents) in a box which originally included the camera and the lens. Please be reassured that the package that you received is brand new, never used, and comes with full documentation."_


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2012)

felipey said:


> Isn't the black tape the normal solution they found for the light leak problem?



Yeah, sorry I was being facetious. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------

